# FRONT HUB AND BEARING ????



## davidwulf (Dec 26, 2012)

My front bearing on the drivers side is bad . Ok got spindle, hub off car and snap ring off . Does the hub have to be pressed out first and from the inside out ? And then does the bearing press from the outside in ? Thanks in advance for any help .


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes. The hub is pressed out, then the seals removed from the knuckle, if it has them, along with the snap rings. Then the bearing is pressed out, inner snap ring installed, new bearing pressed in, outer snap ring installed, seals installed and finally, hub pressed into knuckle/bearing assembly.


----------



## davidwulf (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you very much smj999smj .


----------

